

A 3-Question Quiz That Predicts Whether You Believe in God - gmays
http://bigthink.com/praxis/a-three-question-math-quiz-that-predicts-whether-you-believe-in-god

======
rubberbandage
I honestly cannot grasp how this could be a “predictor” of religious belief.
Being confused by confusingly-crafted math-ish questions does not mean the
rest of the world is perceived as a mystery too, and therefore religion is the
answer to everything. I believe there is no god, but I can’t for the life of
me figure out why the answer to the first question is “5¢” — could someone
help me understand?

~~~
dragonwriter
> I believe there is no god, but I can’t for the life of me figure out why the
> answer to the first question is “5¢” — could someone help me understand?

Question: "A bat and a ball cost $1.10 in total. The bat costs $1.00 more than
the ball. How much does the ball cost? ____cents"

Let _b_ be the cost of the ball in cents. Then _b_ \+ 100 is the cost of the
bat in cents.

    
    
      b + (b + 100) = 110
      2b + 100 = 110
      2b = 10
      b = 5
    

_QED_.

------
Vaskivo
Great. This type of ideas drive me nuts! Two remarks:

\- Both me and my girlfried would be capable of answering correctly. I'm an
atheist, she is catholic. We are both engineers. And we also played the first
4 Professor Layton games, where these puzzles appear (and many more. Highly
recommended games!).

\- It appears that the article has a "religious people are dumb" connotation.
Which, from personal experience, is very far from the truth!

------
hughdbrown
Excellent. I am going to make sure my kids do not become religious by getting
them to memorize the answers to these questions.

